# manda huevos



## karunavera

el verano pasado en malaga compré una camiseta donde estaba escrito: manda huevos. Les pedi a la muchacha el sentido pero no me lo supo explicar....quien me lo explica????
perdonen la falta de tildes....


----------



## Sicily

yo diria : *ci vuole coraggio*!
pero a lo mejor a alguien se le ocurre algo mas acertado.
saludos,
S


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao e benvenuta a WRF!

Intanto ti posso indicare un thread dove viene spiegato per benino in spagnolo.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16491

Potrebbe essere una cosa tipo: _assurdo_


----------



## fiol73

Anch'io ho letto lo stesso thread ma a quanto pare e' un'espressione piuttosto volgare e grossolana, che personalmente forse tradurrei con "Ne ho le palle piene!" ???

Aspetto conferme!


----------



## karunavera

gracias por contestarme; he leido las explicaciones pero me parece que no lo entiendo bien, sobretodo porque, en mi caso, no tenia contexto....


----------



## yellowsky

Hasta hace poco no era muy oída, pero se hizo popular cuando hace unos años, estando el micrófono abierto, la dijo el entonces Presidente del Congreso de Diputados Federico Trillo, sin saber que estaba el micrófono abierto, claro: 'Manda huevos', luego salió en los medios de comunicación y se hizo popular.
Es mucho más oída Tiene cojones (o narices) o Tiene gracia.
Significa que algo tiene gracia (no en el sentido de gracioso, sino en el sentido que da el DRAE: Gracia : tener gracia: frase irónica coloquial: Ser chocante, producir extrañeza )
No se usa para responder a un saludo, no tiene sentido.
Es como si en inglés te preguntan ¿cómo estás? y tú respondes 'es increíble'.
Fiol73, averne le palle piene significa otra cosa: estar hasta los cojones (estar muy cabreado, enfadado)
Es difícil la traducción ,pero podría ser essere una rottura di palle (tener cojones)
E per di più ha la sfacciataggine di chiedere soldi in prestito, che faccia tosta!/ci vuole un bel coragggio! (!tiene cojones! o !qué caradura! o !tendrá valor!)
De todas formas, la traducción que más me gusta y que me parece perfecta es la de Sicily:
ci vuole (un bel) coraggio!: ¡hay que tener cara!


----------



## pumy

Por aquí se oía mucho antes de que la dijera Trillo en el Congreso. De hecho creo que lo he oído toda la vida.

Es cierto que es muy vulgar, porque "huevos" tiene ahí el sentido de "cojones" e incluso a veces se dice "¡manda cojones!". La frase en sí no tiene ningún sentido ("invia uova"...) pero se exclama cuando algo es tan indignante que se convierte en absurdo:

_Esta mañana ha subido una anciana en el tren y nadie le ha cedido el asiento... ¡manda huevos!

_o a veces lo metemos (perdon... lo meten  ) dentro de una frase:

_Manda huevos que tenga que ir yo a resolver tus asuntos.

_Es cierto que en la camiseta y sin contexto no tiene sentido, pero se lo puedes aplicar a cualquier cosa irritante.


----------



## yellowsky

Sí, ya sé que la traducción literal sería "invia uova", ma in italiano non esis.


----------



## pumy

¿Qué os parece esta?

"Ma che palle!"


----------



## lazarus1907

Una alternativa bien sencilla (y menos vulgar) en español: *¡Me parece inaceptable/increíble/indignante...!*

_¡Manda cojones que encima se quejen! = ¡Me parece increíble que encima se quejen!_

La original es menos elegante, pero expresa la indignación y el asombro con más fuerza. Cámbiese "huevos" por "narices" para suavizarla y ya está.


----------



## yellowsky

Estoy de acuerdo con Lazarus. Los 3 sinónimos encajan perfectamente.
Ma che palle! significa !Qué coñazo! (!qué aburrimiento!)


----------



## karunavera

pues por lo visto no es una simple exclamacion; lo digo porque se me habia ocurrido que podia ser el correspondiente del italiano "cazzarola"


----------



## karunavera

pues seria:
"è assurdo che ti chieda ancora soldi!"--"manda huevos que te pida todavia dinero!".....correcto?


----------



## pumy

No exactamente, karuna. Lo digo porque 'manda huevos' expresa la indignación de quien lo dice.

Edito: además, como se ha dicho, manda huevos es coloquial y algo vulgar


----------



## yellowsky

Estoy de acuerdo con pumy.
!Manda huevos! quiere decir !es increíble! o !es indignante!, pero dicho con indignación, enfado. Me explico:
!Qué bonita es la Alhambra! !Es increíble! (è incredibile!, è meravigliosa!) (in senso positivo)
!Mira que pedirme encima dinero prestado! !Manda huevos! (= !Es increíble!, ma in senso negativo)
Cazzarola! significa !no te jode! o !No te fastidia!, también podría ser 
!Manda huevos!.
 No sé exactamente si 'Cazzarola' quiere decir en italiano !es increíble! ,!es indignante! o !tiene gracia!.
Creo que karunavera tiene razón en su traducción:
È 'assurdo' ( increíble) che ti chieda ancora soldi  encajaría perfectamente.


----------

